# PbP Curse of the Crimson Throne (Players wanted)



## goblins85 (Oct 21, 2011)

PbP Homebrewed Pathfinder for beginners 
Curse of the Crimson Throne
Cotct
I will end recruitment when I have enough players.

I'm trying to get a Curse of the Crimson Throne game that I designed for non-tabletop gamers off the ground, specifically designed for people who normally play those free-form forum roleplaying games online. The game is for beginners, so I am controlling elements of what is available and how those elements work (for example, I'm only allowing non-spellcasting versions of the paladin and ranger) which has made me hesitant to ask for players from the traditional tabletop community, but, as one of the few people interested said "Why the hell not?" Would anyone have an interest in joining such a game? I'm trying to get non-gamers to try playing a game, something I'm a gem at in real life, but I'm having trouble with online. It's also an attempt to work in my own houserules, favorite third party items (like Rite publishing's gargoyles), and ones from unearthed arcana, like using mana-based casting instead of Vancian magic, which works so much easier in my opinion.


----------



## ahayford (Oct 21, 2011)

I'd be interested in playing....but if you have some newbies that want a spot I'll happily bow out.


----------



## goblins85 (Oct 21, 2011)

At this point, I only have one player who has actually taken an initiative to play. I'll take whoever at this point.


----------



## ahayford (Oct 21, 2011)

One I thing I might suggest you do is post this this thread here

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...read-first-post-thread-updated-5-21-a-50.html

Its where new GMs post games they plan to run. A lot of people have watches set on that thread that might not otherwise see this post.


----------



## goblins85 (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow. And I thought I had read all the threads. Thanks for this.


----------

